# Too Late to Fertilize?



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

On the coast of southern NC. Is it too late in the season to hit my Zoysia lawn with some liquid 15-0-15 fertilizer?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Not too late to fertilize, but how much N are you going to put and is it slow or fast release?


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

Was going to use the recommended 10oz per 1000 sq ft of the below.

Not sure if it is slow or fast release?

Thanks for the help, I'm new to the lawn care game.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@lacrossekite At that rate there isn't much N being put out so the release rate isn't even important. Go for it!


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> Not too late to fertilize, but how much N are you going to put and is it slow or fast release?


When is it too late? I see recommendations of not fertilizing in the summer heats (Houston) but then also not fertilizing when the grass is dormant so where is that window? From searching google it says St Aug grows in 80-100F so do I just make sure I am in that window of 80-90 (don't want to fert in high heat) to fertilize?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

You can apply it in 120F as long as you water it in.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> @lacrossekite At that rate there isn't much N being put out so the release rate isn't even important. Go for it!


Put my liquid application down Sunday morning. Thanks for the confirmation! It can be a little nerve wracking trying not to make a mistake.


----------

